# Starting school



## KathrynW

Anyone else's child starting school this week?

My little girl has been in tears already that she wants to only go for half a day like in nursery, rather than a full day! x


----------



## lisab1986

My eldest starts school thursday ..im a little :wacko: about it all tbh :haha:
I have applied for a school place for ds2 to start next year aswell today..feel like im preparing to pack my babies off to the big wide world :haha:


----------



## isil

Yup, my boy starts on wednesday. I'm totally terrified but he seems quite laid back (although not at all excited) about the whole thing!


----------



## KathrynW

I could just cry at the thought of her going! Can't believe my little girl is growing up so fast, she's not looking forward to going at all and I really don't want to have to make her go. Think there will definitely be tears from us both! x


----------



## LaDY

My LO started school today. I think i was the one who was worried and nervous more than him...i havent slept well for ages thinking of this day...However im glad to say he gave me a kiss and said bye within mins of when we arrived. When i picked him up he was a very happy boy. Have to admit im really bored without him though :( 

I am sure your little ones will be fine...and if you can try not to cry in front of them...i felt teary but i tried to keep myself together. 

Would be lovely to hear how your little ones get along...keep updating! x


----------



## mummyofgirls

my daughter who just turnt 4 is off to reception next week, although she has been in nursery since 2 I AM TERRIFIED ! we moved in march and shes been in a different nursery since then and although she never said anything I think she got a bit picked on cause for the last few weeks she cried when we took her :'( 

shes over excited . dont want us to leave her though so that may be a problem , but she has a home visit from her reception teacher on thursday so hopefully she can understand there she has to be left . 
the head teacher of her school is brilliant though ,he understands change can be daunting and said he'd ring any parent of a real upset or tired child and ask for them to be picked up for the rest of the day and try again the next day ...x


----------



## sabby52

My Son is off to Year 1 next Tuesday, he has already been in playgroup and Nursery so tbh its no biggy, he is super excited and cant wait to get back to see all his little friends, alot of kids he went to nursery with are in his year 1 class and his best friend from across the road is also in his class. I have never had tears from him, when he started playgroup he was 3 and on his first day he just walked into the class room and told me to go home :( Last year in nursery he wouldnt even give me a kiss because he was a big boy and his friends were looking :( Dont think I will have any bother with him at all.


----------



## KathrynW

My little girl cried from the minute she woke up! She'd calmed down a bit by the time we got to school, then when she had to go in, she started again! She was in tears, and clinging to me and DH. Felt awful leaving her behind. My son said he'd keep an eye out for her, so she seemed a little better knowing her big brother would be looking out for her, as did I! I cried all the way home though! Can't wait to go pick them up! x


----------



## sabby52

KathrynW said:


> My little girl cried from the minute she woke up! She'd calmed down a bit by the time we got to school, then when she had to go in, she started again! She was in tears, and clinging to me and DH. Felt awful leaving her behind. My son said he'd keep an eye out for her, so she seemed a little better knowing her big brother would be looking out for her, as did I! I cried all the way home though! Can't wait to go pick them up! x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## isil

aw Kathryn! Is Rosie going all day or just a half day today?


----------



## KathrynW

isil said:


> aw Kathryn! Is Rosie going all day or just a half day today?

She's there all day. x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan started full time school today. She was so excited. In the car she was telling me what she was going to do. It was cute :lol:


----------



## babyhopesxx

Shane's first day of junior school today. We moved house a couple months ago so it's his first day at his new school so I'm extra nervous :cry:


----------



## jam-on-toast

My LO one started big school today however, they are only attending for mornings this week then afternoons next week before starting full days on the third week as part of the transition phase.

My LO wanted to stay all day and was adamant she wasn't leaving with me, quite embarrassing really to say the least!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Kathryn - How was hometime :D lol

Jam- thats like what my daughter is doing in reception , she has a home visit thursday, next week its mornings, week after mornings with lunch , then all day x


----------



## LaDY

Looks like all the schools are opening...how did everyone get on? x


----------



## jam-on-toast

mummyofgirls said:


> Kathryn - How was hometime :D lol
> 
> Jam- thats like what my daughter is doing in reception , she has a home visit thursday, next week its mornings, week after mornings with lunch , then all day x

I think it's a much kinder way to get them into it, My LO thinks differently! :haha:


----------



## mummyofgirls

jam-on-toast said:


> mummyofgirls said:
> 
> 
> Kathryn - How was hometime :D lol
> 
> Jam- thats like what my daughter is doing in reception , she has a home visit thursday, next week its mornings, week after mornings with lunch , then all day x
> 
> I think it's a much kinder way to get them into it, My LO thinks differently! :haha:Click to expand...

when i took her up for an induction morning 2hrs , while the parents had a meeting in July she didnt wanna come either , I have a feeling Amelia is gonna be the same as your little one :haha:

Give it 4 years when they actually HAVE to sit and learn and not learn through play and its text book work ;) and we'll see if its the same lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan had a fab day today. She tipped her wheelchair over and grazed her elbow this afternoon but she was happy when we picked her up :) Hope all the other little ones had a good first day


----------



## KathrynW

Rosie's already been crying that she doesn't want to go back to school tomorrow! My son told me she was a bit upset at break time, so he'd given her a cuddle and she was fine after that. Looks like tomorrow will be another eventful morning! x


----------



## mummyofgirls

Oh no !! Good luck . Hope she settles soon..i suppose it helps a little knowing ur son is there to keep a lil eye out xx


----------



## tina_h75

my eldest starts reception next week and my middle one starts pre school so its going to be an emotional time and also very quiet as it will just be and the youngest at home now.


----------



## KathrynW

mummyofgirls said:


> Oh no !! Good luck . Hope she settles soon..i suppose it helps a little knowing ur son is there to keep a lil eye out xx

Yes, Luke is very protective of his little sisters, so I know she's got someone if she's upset or anything. They're very shy, so she wouldn't go to anyone else if she had a problem! x


----------



## JASMAK

Jasper and Makena start school today (only an hour today). Js is in grade 4, Mak is in grade 2. Both didnt come home after...Jas went to Boys and Girls club, Mak went on a playdate (yay as she doesnt get many due to her asd). So far, a successful day!


----------



## LaDY

KathrynW said:


> mummyofgirls said:
> 
> 
> Oh no !! Good luck . Hope she settles soon..i suppose it helps a little knowing ur son is there to keep a lil eye out xx
> 
> Yes, Luke is very protective of his little sisters, so I know she's got someone if she's upset or anything. They're very shy, so she wouldn't go to anyone else if she had a problem! xClick to expand...

How is she now Kathryn? x


----------



## mummyofgirls

Got a home visit from Amelias teacher today and then she starts part time next week the full time the last week of september, got a phone call saying Ava got her place in nursery too on a tuesday , wednesday and thursday 8.30-12.30 which is brill cause Amelia has school up the road and she has to be in by 8.55 and then its me and Savannah for a few hours in the morning :D gonna be nice :D


----------



## Mellie1988

DD started reception yesterday full time...its just been me and the little man at home, we don't know what to do with ourselves!! Its far too quiet :haha: 

DD enjoyed her first day and was very excited to go again today bless her! She was soo tired yesterday afternoon when we got home, it was so funny bless her! 

x


----------



## KathrynW

LaDY said:


> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyofgirls said:
> 
> 
> Oh no !! Good luck . Hope she settles soon..i suppose it helps a little knowing ur son is there to keep a lil eye out xx
> 
> Yes, Luke is very protective of his little sisters, so I know she's got someone if she's upset or anything. They're very shy, so she wouldn't go to anyone else if she had a problem! xClick to expand...
> 
> How is she now Kathryn? xClick to expand...

She's cried every morning that she doesn't want to go, but when we've picked her up she's been fine and said she's enjoyed herself. So she seems to be doing okay really. x


----------



## LaDY

KathrynW said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KathrynW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyofgirls said:
> 
> 
> Oh no !! Good luck . Hope she settles soon..i suppose it helps a little knowing ur son is there to keep a lil eye out xx
> 
> Yes, Luke is very protective of his little sisters, so I know she's got someone if she's upset or anything. They're very shy, so she wouldn't go to anyone else if she had a problem! xClick to expand...
> 
> How is she now Kathryn? xClick to expand...
> 
> She's cried every morning that she doesn't want to go, but when we've picked her up she's been fine and said she's enjoyed herself. So she seems to be doing okay really. xClick to expand...

Aww bless her...i guess it will get a bit of getting used to...as long as if she is happy :) 

I don't know about you but iv been finding it hard over the last few days...all these little people...they just look too young to be going to school :( xx


----------



## KathrynW

It's scary how fast they grow up! Rosie's tiny so she doesn't even look old enough to be starting school! x


----------



## LaDY

Couldn't agree more. I'm finding myself at the most strangest moments gettng emotiona about it all... 

Any babys started reception on here who have just turned 4? x


----------



## mummyofgirls

LaDY said:


> Couldn't agree more. I'm finding myself at the most strangest moments gettng emotiona about it all...
> 
> Any babys started reception on here who have just turned 4? x

my daughter was 4 on the 26th of aug and is off to reception monday :cry:

xx


----------



## isil

my son was 4 at the end of July, so he's a summer baby too. He does seem very little to be starting, but he seems very happy and excited to go. He has obviously been very tired and his behaviour has been...interesting :dohh: I am sure it will improve though.

I hope for those LOs having a hard time, it gets easier next week :hugs:


----------



## mummyofgirls

My dd is excited to go , excited about her uniform , excited about her teacher BUT doesn't want us to leave her . :( can't understand she's been going to nursery since 2 I thought she'd be okay with it . I know after day 1 she will. 

She don't seam too little too go cause she's too grown up for her age x


----------



## embo216

My little girl started last week, just the mornings, she took to it like a duck to water like I thought but she's very independent little girl. I found it hard as did her little brother, we've had such a lovely summer altogether and I'm really going to miss her :cry:


----------



## KathrynW

Rosie turned 4 at the end of June, so she's one of the younger one. My son's birthday is in August and when he started reception he was absolutely fine. He's the youngest in his class, so I expected him to be exactly how Rosie was, but he took to it a lot better than she has. x


----------



## LaDY

All you mummys with summer babies seem to be handling it so well...i'v been worried sick with my little one being a summer baby...i think i will have to read this thread more to give me strength! xx


----------



## mummyofgirls

My first school run is tomorrow. I don't think Amelia cares while im making sure her coats clean all her stuffs ironed she's in the bath right now and her teacher gave her some homework (she's gotta draw everyone that lives in her house) so she's gonna do that once she's out the bath :D im more excited then her x


----------



## mummyofgirls

NO TEARS FROM MUMMY !! :D were almost tears but I held it in and shot back out fast hahah 
Amelia on the other hand was gonna cry and I know if she did , I would have :(


----------



## KathrynW

Bless you! That's definitely what set me off on Rosie's first day, seeing her upset! 

She's in hospital at the minute with croup. :cry: First thing she said was "I don't have to go to school, do I mummy." Not sure whether she was pleased or disappointed though! x


----------



## mummyofgirls

Oh no . Hope she's okay soon . 
Amelia , HATES school now :( she'll get there soon x


----------



## isil

I hope Rosie is ok Kathryn :( 

mummyofgirls, I think my LO has realised that he has to go every day and is pretty unhappy about it. At home at least. When he goes to school he seems to be quite happy to go in. Although he was in tears when his Dad picked him up because he didn't like the story book he'd been given to bring home :dohh: The teacher took him to choose another one, but it's one he's got at home. Which his Dad told the teacher but LO was having none of it. :wacko: He's still part time, doesn't go full time til next week. He keeps asking when he can stay for lunch :haha:


----------



## LoveSahsa

My little girl starts school in about 4weeks as that is when the australian term 4 start! Then sje will do four more terms next year! She went for a visit day and LOVED it :happydance:


----------



## KathrynW

mummyofgirls said:


> Oh no . Hope she's okay soon .




isil said:


> I hope Rosie is ok Kathryn :(

Thankyou. She's still in hospital as she's not responded to any of the treatment. Getting a little better each day though. x



LoveSahsa said:


> My little girl starts school in about 4weeks as that is when the australian term 4 start! Then sje will do four more terms next year! She went for a visit day and LOVED it :happydance:

Glad she enjoyed it! My son was like that, he loved it from day one! x


----------

